# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Cần bán một vài thứ linh tinh

## Bongmayquathem

Có cái màn hình hình như hình:
IMG_0052 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

Cái bé ấy nhé ạ, kích thước 7inch, thích hợp cho bác nào lắp luôn vào tủ điện. Màn hình đầy đủ các cổng ăn chơi, VGA, HDMI, RCA. Có một điều là màn hình em từng cạy ra, trong quá tình cạy chọt phải cái dây cáp lủng một lổ nhỏ (lủng ở dây cáp, ko phải lủng màn hình đâu nhé) nhưng không ảnh hưởng j đến việc hiển thị. Sử dụng nguồn 12V. Độ phân giải 800x480.
Giá: 350K (chưa tính ship)
LH: 01676333336, 0933124212

----------


## tranphong248

mình vừa phone cho bác lấy đế từ nhe. 0944 ...5907
bác cho số tài khoản nhe

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> mình vừa phone cho bác lấy đế từ nhe. 0944 ...5907
> bác cho số tài khoản nhe


Dạ nhận gạch của bác ạ. STK của em: 0231000618130, Nguyễn Văn Tuấn ngân hàng vietcombank chi nhánh Đắk Lắk ạ.

----------

tranphong248

----------


## saudau

Hix hix. lổ lắp ray mà rộng thêm 10mm nữa thì đỡ tốn công làm Z mới. Hỏi bác xong đo lại nếu sắp vầy thì tâm ray phải cách nhau khoảng 100mm mới êm.

----------


## zentic

Bob minh gach Nha 0908908982

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Bob minh gach Nha 0908908982


Dạ bob có bác ở đà nẵng gạch rồi ạ. Nếu bể thì e thông báo cho bác. Thanks bác ạ

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Hix hix. lổ lắp ray mà rộng thêm 10mm nữa thì đỡ tốn công làm Z mới. Hỏi bác xong đo lại nếu sắp vầy thì tâm ray phải cách nhau khoảng 100mm mới êm.


dạ, cũng tại vì nó hơi nhỏ nên em phải tháo cặp ray ra để bắt lên miếng nhôm như thế này: 
Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------

saudau

----------


## khangscc

Hô hô, ko dùng thì trả đây đi, ke ke

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## tranphong248

> Dạ nhận gạch của bác ạ. STK của em: 0231000618130, Nguyễn Văn Tuấn ngân hàng vietcombank chi nhánh Đắk Lắk ạ.


sorry bác Tuấn nhe, như đã trao đổi bác cho mình hủy cục gạch cái đế từ nhe. Bác thông cảm nhe. Thanks

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## toanho

Miếng nhôm mình lấy nhé bác. cho xin số TK luôn nhé

----------


## toanho

sorry post nhầm

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Còn miếng nhôm combo, fix giá 250k cho đỡ chật nhà.

----------


## ppgas

> Còn miếng nhôm combo, fix giá 250k cho đỡ chật nhà.


Vừa nhắn tin cho bác, gạch cái này nhé. Bac cho số tk.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Hàng đã bán hết. Thanks mọi người

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cập nhật thêm cái màn hình

----------


## anhxco

HI bác, em lấy caí mản hình nhé, ship ra Đà Nẵng giúp e. Bác tính luôn giá ship e ck luôn, ship thường thôi e k cần gấp ạ.
THanks

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Ledngochan

Còn màn hình bán cho mình 1 cái bác ơi.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> HI bác, em lấy caí mản hình nhé, ship ra Đà Nẵng giúp e. Bác tính luôn giá ship e ck luôn, ship thường thôi e k cần gấp ạ.
> THanks


Nhận gạch của bác. Dạ nếu ship chậm thì bác thêm cho e 30k nữa. Còn không e gửi nhà xe cho bác nhé, tiện hơn.
STK của em: 0231000618130, Nguyễn Văn Tuấn ngân hàng vietcombank chi nhánh Đắk Lắk

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Còn màn hình bán cho mình 1 cái bác ơi.


Dạ e có 1 cái duy nhất thôi, bác axco lấy rồi ạ.

----------


## anhxco

> Nhận gạch của bác. Dạ nếu ship chậm thì bác thêm cho e 30k nữa. Còn không e gửi nhà xe cho bác nhé, tiện hơn.
> STK của em: 0231000618130, Nguyễn Văn Tuấn ngân hàng vietcombank chi nhánh Đắk Lắk


OK, e gửi 380k vào tk bác nhé, để e inbox bác địa chỉ!

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Có cặp ke này trước mua của anh Phương mà giờ thay đổi thiết kế nên bán lại. Trước mua 400k giờ bán 400k. Thanks ạ.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Cho e gạch cái ke

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Cho e gạch cái ke


Dạ vâng, bác liên hệ qua điện thoại giúp e nhé. 01676333336

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bể gạch nên cặp ke vẫn còn nhé ạ, bác nào cần thì liên hệ em ạ.

----------


## daomanh_hung

Bác chụp cho e cái lỗ ở mặt trc ah

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

dạ giờ e không có nhà nên chưa chụp được, e mượn tạm hình của anh Phương. có 4 cái lỗ đằng trước để bắt 4 con ốc m6 vào cái gân, hình như họ bắt ốc trước, sau đó hàn gân rồi mới phay phẳng.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Cặp ke vẫn còn. Tiếp 1 cái biến áp ngày xưa quấn của bác Luân hết 750k. Mới dùng được vài lần rồi bỏ cất tủ cũng vài tháng rồi. To và nặng quá bỏ tủ nhỏ không vừa nên thanh lý để mua nguồn xung. Bác nào yêu em gả lại 550k. Áp 30VAC dòng 15A.

----------


## saudau

Gạch cục biến áp đến sáng mai nhe bác. Tối xem lại pm bác phát. Thanks

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Himd

Có cặp ke này trước mua của anh Phương mà giờ thay đổi thiết kế nên bán lại. Trước mua 400k giờ bán 400k

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/88...#ixzz4VvNjAIJt



kích thước sao vậy bạn  cúng muốn lấy

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Có cặp ke này trước mua của anh Phương mà giờ thay đổi thiết kế nên bán lại. Trước mua 400k giờ bán 400k
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/88...#ixzz4VvNjAIJt
> 
> 
> 
> kích thước sao vậy bạn  cúng muốn lấy


Dạ kích thước đáy khoảng 85x50. Thép dày 15. Cao 250 ạ

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Tiếp theo là một em raspberry pi b+ (512MB RAM) cho bác nào về nghiên cứu chọt chẹt linuxcnc hoặc kéo torent. Hàng made in UK ngon lành cành đào. Giá 300k, thêm thẻ nhớ 8GB class 10 thì 350k ạ (chưa bao gồm ship). (có gạch)
[IMG]IMG_20170210_220846 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr[/IMG]
IMG_20170210_220911 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Mấy món trên đã bán hết. Update thêm một số món.
ĐT: *01676333336*
*MS1.* Màn hình 9.7inch. Màn hình còn ngon, bên trong nhựa hơi bể một tý không ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng. Có cổng VGA và có cả loa bên trong. Bán rẻ 200k cho mấy bác về lắp vào tủ. (gồm cả adapter nguồn 12V). (Đã bán)
Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
*MS2.* Cặp ray shs15 của THK, dài 290, hành trình khoảng 90, 4 block. Trước mua để nâng cấp trục Z giờ tìm được nguyên cụm Z rồi nên dư ra. Ray còn bót và khít lắm, trượt em ái. Giá 300k.
(e nợ hình nhé, tại đang quấn nilong bỏ trong kho)

----------


## phuocviet346

Gạch màn hình nhé bác

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Gạch màn hình nhé bác


Dạ, e đã inbox stk cho bác. E sẽ làm clip test màn hình trước khi gửi.

----------


## emptyhb

Bác này hay có màn hình nhỏ nhỉ? có con màn cảm ứng nào thì ới mình với nhé!

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Update thêm:
Có cái đế từ japan trước mua của bác racingboy. Về định chế đế từ gắn đồng hồ so mà giờ mua đc cả cụm rồi nên dư ra: 150k *(Đã bán)*
IMG_20170815_111651 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Combo z trục tròn phi 20. Hành trình tầm 90. Vitme bước 5 hay 6 j đó ko nhớ rõ lắm. Trc mua của bác quảng. Giờ ko dùng đến bán lại ạ: 350k
IMG_20170815_111733 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## Thai Khang

Bể gạch cái màn hình em lấy nhé!

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cập nhật: Đế từ đã bán. 
MS1: Combo z trục tròn phi 20. Hành trình tầm 90. Vitme bước 5 hay 6 j đó ko nhớ rõ lắm. Trc mua của bác quảng. Giờ ko dùng đến bán lại ạ: *350k*
IMG_20170815_111733 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
MS2: Thêm một combo nhôm dây đai. Trước mua của bác Công Tôn về định chế máy in 3D mà giờ ko làm nữa. Kích thước 450x100. Tấm đế nhôm dày khoảng 12mm. Hành trình khoảng 350. Thích hợp cho mấy bác về làm ỉnD. E nó dùng ray vuông bản 9. Có 4 block. Giá như lúc mua: *350k. 
IMG_20170815_111907 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMG_20170815_111915 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMG_20170815_111937 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Thanks các bác.*
ĐT: 01676.333.336

----------


## Hung rau

Mình lấy cái đế từ nhé! Zalo 0903065560 Hưng

----------


## tiinicat

Mình lấy bộ combo dây đai mã số 2 nha bác. Nảy có điện thoại mà không thây bác bắt máy, có gì bác liên hệ lại 0909 944 087 ( Khôi )

Thân,
AnhKhoi

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Mình lấy bộ combo dây đai mã số 2 nha bác. Nảy có điện thoại mà không thây bác bắt máy, có gì bác liên hệ lại 0909 944 087 ( Khôi )
> 
> Thân,
> AnhKhoi


Ok nhận gạch của anh ạ.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Mình lấy cái đế từ nhé! Zalo 0903065560 Hưng


Đế từ đã ra đi rồi ạ.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Update: combo dây đai đã ra đi. Chỉ còn mỗi combo Z thôi ạ. Thanks các bác.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Có món này bác nào quan tâm không nhỉ. Cái laptop đời tống, cấu hình pentium 4, ram 512, ổ cứng 80GB tình trạng vỏ xấu gãy bản lề, pin chai. Màn hình còn rất đẹp, hoạt động ngon lành, có apdapter zin theo máy (19V 6.2A). Giá 350k. Hàng dễ vỡ nên e chỉ nhận ship nhà xe thôi ạ. kaka. (không có cổng lpt). Bác nào mua về lấy ổ cứng, màn hình, adapter để chế cháo. (Free ship nhà xe nhé ạ.)
1342291609 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## dangkhoi

ship về Phú Yên dc ko bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Có món này bác nào quan tâm không nhỉ. Cái laptop đời tống, cấu hình pentium 4, ram 512, ổ cứng 80GB tình trạng vỏ xấu gãy bản lề, pin chai. Màn hình còn rất đẹp, hoạt động ngon lành, có apdapter zin theo máy (19V 6.2A). Giá 350k. Hàng dễ vỡ nên e chỉ nhận ship nhà xe thôi ạ. kaka. (không có cổng lpt). Bác nào mua về lấy ổ cứng, màn hình, adapter để chế cháo. (Free ship nhà xe nhé ạ.)
> 1342291609 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr


Để chạy máy không được sao. Bán chi uổng vậy

----------


## Bongmayquathem

hehe, chả có cổng lpt ạ. Mà giờ em tháo tung bộ vỏ nó ra ngâm cứu rồi, vỏ bể hết, còn ruột thì hoạt động ngon lành, được cái màn hình hiển thị rất ngon

----------


## buithonamk42

bán cho em nhé

----------


## buithonamk42

em ở HN cho em số tài khoản và số dt em liên lạc

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> em ở HN cho em số tài khoản và số dt em liên lạc


Giờ chỉ còn cái ruột thôi bác. Cái vỏ e tháo bỏ rồi, bể tùm lum. Kaka. Còn main, ổ cứng, panel màn hình, adapter. Vẫn chạy ngon lành, có điều không có vỏ. kaka. Bác lấy thì LH: 01676333336

----------


## buithonamk42

hic ghep lại không vỏ có chạy được không?

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> hic ghep lại không vỏ có chạy được không?


chạy ngon lành cành đào ạ. hehe. Nói chung là được cái panel LCD, adapter 120W và cái quạt tản nhiêt CPU là đủ vốn rồi. Quạt tản nhiệt khá hầm hố.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cặp đồng hồ so peacook, cả 2 cái đều dùng ngon lành cành đào trong đó có 1 cái mặt kính xoay nhưng mấy cái vạch nó chả xoay theo, không ảnh hưởng đến đo đạc. Giá 300k cho cả 2 cái (không bán lẻ)
IMAG0190 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

Cặp ray THK SHS15 4 block, ngon lành cành đào, mã ray và block trùng nhau. Dài 220, để 2 block sát nhau hành trình được 90. Giá 300k
IMAG0191 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMAG0193 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
LH: 01676.333336

----------


## Bongmayquathem

upppppppppp cái

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Update: 2 cái đồng hồ đã bán. Còn cặp ray.
Thêm con spindle 130w thần thánh. Con này thì không cần nói nhiều rồi. Lưu ý đang dùng collect 4mm phổ thông hơn 3.5mm rất nhiều nhé ạ. Giá 550k.

Clip test

----------


## sơn phan

gạch cái spindle nhé bác

----------


## Ona

Quá nhanh..................... :Frown:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> gạch cái spindle nhé bác


Nhận gạch của anh Sơn (...884) ạ. Thanks a

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Đã bán hết. Thanks anh e

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Tiếp theo:
Driver 2 pha leadshine M415B, dòng 1.5A. Kích thước nhỏ gọn, chạy step/dir cho mấy bác làm dự án mini. Giá 200k.
IMAG0217 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMAG0218 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## Bongmayquathem

5 bộ ud2115b. Giá 100k/bộ gồm driver + motor

----------


## katerman

> 5 bộ ud2115b. Giá 100k/bộ gồm driver + motor


giá thơm nhẩy, hốt nhanh đi bà con :Wink:

----------


## sonnc1990

> 5 bộ ud2115b. Giá 100k/bộ gồm driver + motor


Bác ở đâu e nhận hết mớ này

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Bác ở đâu e nhận hết mớ này


sorry bác. Có bác gạch 03 bộ rồi, chỉ còn 02 bộ thôi ạ. E ở Buôn Ma Thuột

----------


## sonnc1990

> sorry bác. Có bác gạch 03 bộ rồi, chỉ còn 02 bộ thôi ạ. E ở Buôn Ma Thuột


2 bộ còn lại cũng được. Em xin thông tin tk của bác

----------


## kimtuan20021989

nếu 3 bộ kia vỡ gạch em lấy nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> 2 bộ còn lại cũng được. Em xin thông tin tk của bác


Bác ck 200k vào số tk: 0231000618130. Nguyễn Văn Tuấn, ck xong bác inbox cho e địa chỉ e ship hàng ạ. THank bác

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Các món trên đã bán hết.
Cập nhật:
Có cái kính hiển vi Donilite trước mua của bác ngocsut, nay cần tiền làm dự án cho ra đi. Giá (đã bán)
IMAG0271 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## hlphuocson

Chào anh, cái kính hiển vi không biết còn không anh? Nếu còn để em nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> 5 bộ ud2115b. Giá 100k/bộ gồm driver + motor


Đang cần 10 bộ xí muội này. 
Giá quá tốt

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Có cái bàn T mua của anh Khanh, trước tính làm dự án mà đổ bể tùm lum nên nhượng lại. Xin copy một số thông tin từ anh Khanh:
"bàn T gang đúc, kích thước 600x300 dày 40mm, nặng 32kg, loại này là hợp với anh em mình lắm nha, bàn T 300x600 loại thường là dày 50-60mm, nặng cỡ 60kg ko à, ko có mi nhon.
Theo em kinh nghiệm thì tìm cái bàn T phù hợp một trong những thứ khó tìm trong dự án DIY nên ai có ý tưởng thì mang về nhà liền nha, lâu lắm mới có bàn mỏng đẹp thế này

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/64...#ixzz591M19TOY
"


Gía: 2.500.000 đ.

----------


## khangscc

Hổ trợ ship không cụ nhỉ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  thèm nữa mà căng quá

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Kaka, riêng bác khang e hỗ trợ ship phương trang ok không ạ.

----------


## dangkhoi

bán chưa bác

----------

ppgas

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Chưa bác ơi

----------


## VuongAn

Con này về tay em thì đẹp, tiếc là không cõng đc em nó đi  :Frown:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cần tiền đặt hàng nên ai mua em bao ship Phương Trang nhé ạ. Hihi

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Có cặp ke bằng thép trắng, dày 15 thông số như hình. Giá 300k (có gạch)
IMAG0586 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMAG0584 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMAG0583 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Có cặp chân máy h như hình, gia công phay các mặt vuông góc chuẩn. Do không phù hợp thiết kế nên bán lại. Giá 800k/ cặp ( 2 chân)

----------


## trungga

Nếu bao gồm bệ trắng trên ke thi cho e gạch

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Ko bao gồm cái bệ đó đâu ạ, cái bệ đó là combo x đó bác. Hihi. Chỉ gồm cặp chân và hai miếng nhôm như hình thôi ạ

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bán dùm đứa bạn bộ spindle DC 300w + nguồn 300w như hình. Spindle mới mua của mạch việt, loại này chổi than có thể tháo ra thay được. Nguồn viễn thông đã kích sẵn chạy ngon lành cành đào. Giá (bị lỗi nên ko bán nữa ạ)
received_1974799935926177 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
received_1974799972592840 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
received_1974799962592841 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Có cái cờ lê lực của tohnichi như hình, hiện đang dùng đầu 17, đầu này có thể rút ra đc. Hoặc nếu xài lục giác thì hàn cây lục giác vào con ốc có đầu 17 là dùng ok. Khoảng lực từ 100kgf.cm tới 450kgf.cm tương ứng với 9.8N.m tới 44N.m. phù hợp với lục giác m5 tới m8 (ốc trên đầu ghi 8.8). Trc mua về để chế mà nay kiếm đc con khác có sẵn đầu 1/2 nên bán. Giá bán bằng lúc mua vào: 500k.

----------


## Fusionvie

> Có cái cờ lê lực của tohnichi như hình, hiện đang dùng đầu 17, đầu này có thể rút ra đc. Hoặc nếu xài lục giác thì hàn cây lục giác vào con ốc có đầu 17 là dùng ok. Khoảng lực từ 100kgf.cm tới 450kgf.cm tương ứng với 9.8N.m tới 44N.m. phù hợp với lục giác m5 tới m8 (ốc trên đầu ghi 8.8). Trc mua về để chế mà nay kiếm đc con khác có sẵn đầu 1/2 nên bán. Giá bán bằng lúc mua vào: 500k.


Con này hoạt động như thế nào bác, nếu lực tới hạn thì nó trượt kiểu gì

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Con này hoạt động như thế nào bác, nếu lực tới hạn thì nó trượt kiểu gì


Mình cài lực cho nó phù hợp với từng loại bulong. Khi lực siết đạt đến lực cài đặt thì nó kêu tạch tạch thì mình dừng lại ko siết nữa.
Cập nhật: Cờ lê lực có gạch

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Có cặp giò bò đen thui như hình, đã khoan sẵn lỗ lắp ray 20. hihi. Giá 700k cho bác nào cần. Kích thước cao khoảng 420, mặt đáy khoảng 140x170

----------


## linhdt1121

anh tuấn có bán riêng con spin 300w ko, em có nguồn rồi nên mua spin  thôi.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Con spindle đó gặp trục trặc về chổi than nên ko dám bán nữa bác ạ. E cho mấy đứa nhỏ tháo ra ngâm cứu rồi. Hihi

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cặp chân vẫn còn ạ.
Có cái main atorm bé tẹo teo, kích thước 17x17cm, rất phù hợp bỏ luôn vào tủ điện. Chạy chip intel atorm D525 4 lõi. DDR3 1GB (ram laptop). Có cổng LPT và 1 khe cắm pci để gắn thêm 1 cổng LPT nữa. Giá: Đã bán (có 4 cái)

(lưu ý không bao gồm nguồn và ổ cứng nhé. Chỉ có main, ram, CPU thôi)

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Cặp chân vẫn còn ạ.
> Có cái main atorm bé tẹo teo, kích thước 17x17cm, rất phù hợp bỏ luôn vào tủ điện. Chạy chip intel atorm D525 4 lõi. DDR3 1GB (ram laptop). Có cổng LPT và 1 khe cắm pci để gắn thêm 1 cổng LPT nữa. Giá: 700k (có 4 cái)
> 
> (lưu ý không bao gồm nguồn và ổ cứng nhé. Chỉ có main, ram, CPU thôi)





Em gạch cái này nhé a cho sdt em hỏi thêm chút 
Em trung 0976023322

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Nhận gạch của anh Trung (04 cái).

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Có cái kính hiển vi điện tử Dinolite zoom được đến 90X, loại này xài analog nên chỉ cần cắm thẳng vào tivi hoặc màn hình có cổng RCA (bông sen) là xem được luôn. Trước mua của bác ngocsut nhưng mới sưu tầm được con khác xài giao tiếp USB nên giờ dư ra bán. Giá 500k. (ảnh mượn của bác ngocsut)

----------


## Xuan Gio

Còn không bác?




> Bán dùm đứa bạn bộ spindle DC 300w + nguồn 300w như hình. Spindle mới mua của mạch việt, loại này chổi than có thể tháo ra thay được. Nguồn viễn thông đã kích sẵn chạy ngon lành cành đào. Giá 800k cho bộ (gồm Spindle + nguồn 300w)

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Còn không bác?


Dạ bộ đó bị lỗi e ko bán nữa bác ạ. Thanks bác

----------


## Xuan Gio

> Dạ bộ đó bị lỗi e ko bán nữa bác ạ. Thanks bác


Cam on bac. E quen doc comment phia tren.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Tiếp một em cần lực dải lực từ 14 n.m đến 35n.m phù hợp vói ốc m6 đến m8. Con này ra đầu 3/8 thì phải. Giá vẫn vậy 500k ạ

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> Có cặp giò bò đen thui như hình, đã khoan sẵn lỗ lắp ray 20. hihi. Giá 700k cho bác nào cần. Kích thước cao khoảng 420, mặt đáy khoảng 140x170


Lỗ này khoan sẵn để bắt ốc M5 hay M6 bác ơi?

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Lỗ này khoan sẵn để bắt ốc M5 hay M6 bác ơi?


Dạ m5 ạ. Nếu thích khoan lên m6 thì e khoan luôn. Hihi

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Có cái kính hiển vi điện tử Dinolite zoom được đến 90X, loại này xài analog nên chỉ cần cắm thẳng vào tivi hoặc màn hình có cổng RCA (bông sen) là xem được luôn. Trước mua của bác ngocsut nhưng mới sưu tầm được con khác xài giao tiếp USB nên giờ dư ra bán. Giá 500k. (ảnh mượn của bác ngocsut)


Fix giá cái kính hiển vi còn 400k cho nhanh đi ạ.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Kính hiển vi, cặp giò và cờ lê lực vẫn còn nhé ạ.

----------


## gray1602

Em gạch cái kính nhé

----------


## gray1602

> Em gạch cái kính nhé


Sorry em ko đọc kĩ. Em cần loại usb cơ. Em ko có màn hình chân av

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Sorry em ko đọc kĩ. Em cần loại usb cơ. Em ko có màn hình chân av


Dạ vâng ko sao ạ. Màn hình thì cứ cắm.vào tivi là ok ấy mà.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cần việc nên cho ra đi e khoan từ yêu dấu (trợ thủ đắc lực của e để xử mấy miếng sắt to). Giờ nghỉ chơi với sắt (vì quá nặng) nên cho ra đi, gía: 4tr tròn (bao ship phương trang, gía này bằng gía lúc em mua (coi như lỗ phí ship và công độ đầu măng ranh). Tình trạng em nó là đã độ đầu măng ranh kẹp max 13ly, đầu côn nên thay thế đơn giản. Đế từ rin bị cháy nên em thay đế từ của cái khoan từ khác (cũng của Nhật, lực hút mạnh hơn cái cũ) vào. Đã đôn cao lên để phù hợp với mũi ruột gà). Công suất 1700w cực khỏe luôn, vòng tua khoảng 500-600rpm. Model con này là BM-40Y của Hitachi. Không nói nhiều nữa, các bác xem clip là rõ (Trong hình là em tháo cái nắp ra để độ đế vào chứ thực tế giowf đã rất gọn gàng rồi)

----------


## Duccdt06

bán sớm tí thì ngon, vừa mới tậu 1 e khoan bàn cũng giá đó, mà ko tiện lắm khi mần mấy cái cnc này

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Hihi. Dạ vâng a đức. Cái này thì tiện lắm. Nguyên cái cụm gantry x này của e mà ko có nó là bó tay rồi. 
Nhận gạch anh gamo. Ahihi

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Fix giá cặp chân còn 500k cho đi nhanh ạ.
Đính kèm 62192

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cập nhật: Tất cả các món đã ra đi chỉ còn cặp chân đen và kính hiển vi điện tử. Bao ship 2 món trên cho nhanh đi (lưu ý cặp chân chỉ bao ship phương trang thôi nhé).

----------


## huanpt

> Cập nhật: Tất cả các món đã ra đi chỉ còn cặp chân đen và kính hiển vi điện tử. Bao ship 2 món trên cho nhanh đi (lưu ý cặp chân chỉ bao ship phương trang thôi nhé).


Mình lấy cặp chân cho. Cho mình stk nhé.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Mình lấy cặp chân cho. Cho mình stk nhé.


Dạ ok thanks a. STK của em: 0231000618130, Nguyễn Văn Tuấn, chi nhánh CưM'gar, Đắk Lắk. A nhắn giúp e địa chỉ + tên bến phương trang gần anh nhất để em ship hàng nhé ạ.
Nó là cặp chân này nhé a. Không phải cặp trên khúc sắt hộp đâu nhé ạ (e sợ anh nhìn nhầm...hihi)

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Update cặp chân đã ra đi. Còn kính hiển vi ai hốt giups với ạ. Hihi.
Tiếp theo: Driver 02 phase nhật sơn B442CV dòng max 4A, đã test quay, đảo chiều OK. GIá 300k/con, có 05 em. Ai lấy hết e bao ship chậm viettel hoặc phương trang.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Có cái kính hiển vi điện tử Dinolite zoom được đến 90X, loại này xài analog nên chỉ cần cắm thẳng vào tivi hoặc màn hình có cổng RCA (bông sen) là xem được luôn. Trước mua của bác ngocsut nhưng mới sưu tầm được con khác xài giao tiếp USB nên giờ dư ra bán. Giá 500k. (ảnh mượn của bác ngocsut)
> Đính kèm 63027


Fix cái kính hiển vi còn 350k. Từ giờ đến thứ 2 ko bán đc thì giữ lại xài luôn. Hic

----------


## tuandd1

Mình lấy cái kính hiển vi nha bác, nt tk 0961 sáu ba bảy 3 5 6

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Tiếp một em cần lực dải lực từ 14 n.m đến 35n.m phù hợp vói ốc m6 đến m8. Con này ra đầu 3/8 thì phải. Giá vẫn vậy 500k ạ
> Đính kèm 62978
> Đính kèm 62979


Các món khác đã hết. Chỉ còn em cờ lê lực này. Sẵn tiện khoe cái dự án lâu nay...

----------


## ppgas

> Các món khác đã hết. Chỉ còn em cờ lê lực này. Sẵn tiện khoe cái dự án lâu nay...


Kiếm đâu ra bộ y đẹp thế, gạch  :Smile: 
Quên, còn cặp vai duyên thế!

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Kiếm đâu ra bộ y đẹp thế, gạch 
> Quên, còn cặp vai duyên thế!������


Em săn lùng mãi mới đc á a. Cặp vai với bộ y vừa như cậu với mợ. Hihi. A gạch cây cờ lê ạ.

----------


## ppgas

> Em săn lùng mãi mới đc á a. Cặp vai với bộ y vừa như cậu với mợ. Hihi. A gạch cây cờ lê ạ.


Anh gạch bộ Z  :Smile: . Mà đã chụp khoe thì chụp cho tuơm tất xíu, cái đế thì đẹp mà cặp ray nhìn gớm kinh  :Smile:  đổi gấp.
Cờ-lê anh có hơi nhiều nhiều  :Smile:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Anh gạch bộ Z . Mà đã chụp khoe thì chụp cho tuơm tất xíu, cái đế thì đẹp mà cặp ray nhìn gớm kinh  đổi gấp.
> Cờ-lê anh có hơi nhiều nhiều


Do ray nó dính mỡ á a, chứ lau ra đẹp lắm. E ướm thử chụp khoe chơi rùi cất vài bữa rảnh lôi ra làm. ^^

----------


## Bongmayquathem

2 cục quay tay encoder 100 xung / vòng của Fanuc. Còn sử dụng ngon lành, quay kêu tạch tạch sướng tai lắm. Sử dụng điện áp 5V, ra 02 xung A và B. Giá 350k/cái

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> 2 cục quay tay encoder 100 xung / vòng của Fanuc. Còn sử dụng ngon lành, quay kêu tạch tạch sướng tai lắm. Sử dụng điện áp 5V, ra 02 xung A và B. Giá 350k/cái


Hàng vẫn còn ạ

----------


## khoa.address

Chỉ e cách đấu dây với bác T

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Chỉ e cách đấu dây với bác T



Đơn giản thế này thôi cụ khoa

----------

khoa.address, ppgas

----------


## khoa.address

> Hàng vẫn còn ạ


Rất cảm ơn bác! Chúc bán hết hàng nhanh ah.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Còn 1 cái tay quay bị mất mấy con ốc vặn domino phía sau, fix còn 200k cho nhanh đi luôn ạ.

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

em lấy cái bộ phát xung. Em có vài cái nhưng vẫn muốn lấy thêm nghịch. Hi.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> em lấy cái bộ phát xung. Em có vài cái nhưng vẫn muốn lấy thêm nghịch. Hi.


Bác ck vào số tài khoản 0231000618130, nguyễn văn tuấn, vcb chi nhánh cưmgar, daklak giúp e nhé. Inbox e địa chỉ gửi hàng luôn ạ

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Em đã ck. Người nhận : Phạm Duy Ngọc SDT : 0984 580 828. Địa chỉ : 685 quốc lộ 1a Bình Hưng Hòa Bình Tân TPHCM. ship chậm cũng đc bác nhé, vì em cũng ko cần gấp. Thank bác !

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Em đã ck. Người nhận : Phạm Duy Ngọc SDT : 0984 580 828. Địa chỉ : 685 quốc lộ 1a Bình Hưng Hòa Bình Tân TPHCM. ship chậm cũng đc bác nhé, vì em cũng ko cần gấp. Thank bác !


OK e đã nhận được tiền. Mai e ship hàng cho bác nhé. Thanks bác.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Tiếp theo:
Có cái cần lực TONE của nhật, hàng còn rất mới. Dải lực điều chỉnh được từ 4Nm đến 20Nm, bước lực 0.1Nm, phù hợp với ốc M4 đến M6. Cái này về canh lực siết ốc ray từ 15 đến ray 25 là hết chỗ chê. Đầu ra 3/8, kèm đầu chuyển từ 3/8 ra 1/2. Tất cả như hình. Gía 950k.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Có cái brushless dc 800w kèm driver. Momen xoắn cực lớn. Tốc độ 3100v/phut. Chạy điện dc 36-42v. Thích hoẹp làm motor kéo. Đầu cốt ra 13mm có vát cạnh. Giá 1000k bao gồm cả drive.

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Có cái brushless dc 800w kèm driver. Momen xoắn cực lớn. Tốc độ 3100v/phut. Chạy điện dc 36-42v. Thích hoẹp làm motor kéo. Đầu cốt ra 13mm có vát cạnh. Giá 1000k bao gồm cả drive.



Em gạch bộ này bác nhé
LTs gọi bác trao đổi
Thank

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Em gạch bộ này bác nhé
> LTs gọi bác trao đổi
> Thank


Ok nhận gạch a

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Đã xong 1 bộ, còn 1 bộ duy nhất nữa thôi ạ.

----------


## maxx.side

Lấy 1 bộ brushless về chế xe điện chạy chơi, inbox thông tin tk nha

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Lấy 1 bộ brushless về chế xe điện chạy chơi, inbox thông tin tk nha


Dạ. Vcb: 0231000618130, nguyễn văn tuấn, vcb daklak chi nhánh cưmgar. Inbox e địa chỉ ship ạ
À bác lưu ý là driver này zin theo motor. Cắm điện là chạy max tốc độ, e ko biết điều tốc thế nào. Bác lưu ý nhé

----------


## maxx.side

Ok ko sao, sẽ có cách điều tốc thôi, mai mình chuyển tiền nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Toàn bộ motor BLDC đã bay ạ.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Kính hiển vi điện tử dinolite còn ngon lành cành đào, chỉ có cái nút cảm ứng ở đít bị rơi mất, không ảnh hưởng j đến tính năng cũng như chất lượng. Giá 400k


Cây thước đá trước mua của cụ Hưng, giờ có thước khác rồi không xài nữa (mượn tạm ảnh cụ Hưng). Hàng ngon lành cành đào không sứt mẻ. kích thước 440 x 65 x 40. Giá 350k

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Thước đá đã ra đi ạ

----------

